# Last storm in Rhode Island



## wingplowwilly (Jan 2, 2007)

95 South @ Rt. 10 , April of last year


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice shot! You take it yourself?


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Love the action shots...*

Keep posting....I know ,I know no snow....A+ 
LOL I just thought about the shot, in Massachusetts their would be 8 trucks clearing that same width.....


----------



## wingplowwilly (Jan 2, 2007)

*wingplowwilly*

No, I'm in the last truck pushing back, my boss took the picture for me. If we only got some snow I could post more!!!


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

Awesome! Do you work for RI DOT?


----------



## wingplowwilly (Jan 2, 2007)

*ridot*

Yes, been there 7 years


----------

